

How to Become a Game Programmer - ingve
http://www.fragmentbuffer.com/how-to-become-a-game-programmer/

======
strangecasts
C++ isn't a great first language, and it's weird that the article focuses on
the future possibility that going to it from C# will be hard, rather than
what's most conducive to getting a game running quickly.

